# Questions please help



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this:

I got a letter yesterday with an appointment for a first consultation, I have a few questions:

Do you have to start treatment straight away after you've had the consultation?
What do they ask/do on the first consultation?
If I have a first cycle of DIUI and it is unsuccessful, will the second cycle be cheaper like altogether?

It's only like a month away so I wasn't expecting a one for that soon.

I'm having it at QE Gateshead.
As much help as possible is much appreciated.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you having it on the nhs or paying privately? X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Private. x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, if your private as long as your tests and everything are back and the consultants happy you'll be able to start whenever you want. If you want to wait you should be able to. 
Our first consultation was more explaining results and the procedure and any questions we had. Then we had to have a counselling session too.  
Each cycle will cost the same, as long as it stays the same. Mine increased because I started to have blood tests to predict ovulation instead of doing it at home with the sticks. 
Hope this helps. Best of luck. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you.
So if I needed a second cycle I'm guessing I wouldn't have to pay a consultation fee again?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

No you should only pay for your initial consultation. We had another after our 3rd iui but this was classed as a follow up review then another after number 6, then one before our ivf. We've got another a week on Tuesday which is a follow up too. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh I see, still confusing to me but thank you.


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi I m in the midst of private diui at Gateshead.

I had initial consultation in October, hsg in November, chose my donor in January and was ready to start in march.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Any consultations you have after failed cycles should be free, these would be classed as a review consultation. You wouldn't really need one after each cycle neither, most probably after 2-3. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi, thanks.
Do they do any tests or scans at the consultation?
Do you pay for each things separately? e.g sperm, iui etc?
Because I got the invoice for the consultation today.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, if I had the consultation and then wanted to wait a couple of months to start anything, how would I go about doing that?

Lol, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I had all my test and scans done before the consultation. It gets things moving along a bit quicker. Id ring them and ask for a list of tests that they want you to have done. Your gp should be able to do some for you and you can go to your local sexual health too. The only one I had done at my clinic was my amh as my gp doesn't do it. 
My invoice would be for iui with donor sperm this was £1240 I think with the hfea fee. This would normally have to be paid a few days before the iui took place. I paid for my initial consultation on the day.  
Once the clinics happy for you to start treatment you would just ring on day 1 of your period to request treatment. If you didn't want to do any for 3 months you wouldn't have to. You'd just ring when your ready.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Forgot to say, we saved around £500 have bloods done at my gp and sexual health clinic. If you can i'd definitely try and get some done there. Even if you have to pay for them, it won't be as expensive as the clinic. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh thank you.
How would I go about having tests done at my gp?
The consultation appointment is only a month away.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I just rang and made an appt with the nurse and went armed with a big list. I had to pay about £40, I went to sexual health for my hep, HIV and chlamydia screening. You'll need an up to date smear test result too. I think it had to be within the past 2 years. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Found the email from the clinic, this is what I had to have done and I went to my initial consultation with all the results. Otherwise you'd have to have these done after and if anything needs discussing you'd have to go back. 

.          HIV I&II and P24 antigen
·          Hepatitis B surface antigen
·          Hepatitis B Core
·          Hepatitis C antibodies
·          Rubella
·          Full blood count
·          AMH (anti-Mullerian hormone)
·          Up to date cervical smear test
·          Ultrasound scan of the uterus
·          Cytomegalovirus (CMV) as donated gametes will be used


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you.
Which ones did you have done at your gp? I might just do that if it saves that much money.
How do you get the results so you can take them to the consultation?
I'm not sure about the sexual health clinic, I'm not sure where there's one near me.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I had the full blood count, Rubella, cmv, smear test and ultra sound at my gps. 
HIV and hep ones at the sexual health. The amh they didn't do so I had that done at the clinic. There's sexual health clinics everywhere. I'd google it or ask your gp surgery. A lot of hospitals have one attached to them too. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Ok thank you, I might do that, I'll just take the whole list you showed me.


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Are those tests and things the same ones they require at every clinic? So like would mine be the same?

Thanks again for all the help. x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

More or less yes. They should be able to tell you over the phone what you need though. X


----------



## Konstantinejess (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks again.
I emailed the clinic and asked, don't know whether to wait for a reply or just go to my gp with the list you gave me.

Also, I have their price list from my chosen clinic, and the only pre treatment assessments it has is hormone blood tests and that's 7 different ones, and AMH blood test, and it just has ultrasound scans on another part.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd give them a ring if you can. They should be able to tell you there and then. X


----------

